# To you HPS guys



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Where are you located?
I'll shoot some pictures up in a little when im less busy.
We got a guy from alabama, a guy in southcarolina, a guy on the west coast of fl and me on the central east coast of fl, and a few others inbetween


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Under-deck stowage up front, the lid for that is hinged at the forward end and wraps over and down to ~3" from the deck. There is a 6" round port inside that area which gives you access to the last bit of space up in the tip of the bow, a good location for anchor rode. There is also some unused space in the 2 humps at the aft corners of the boat which I am not yet utilizing.

The 2 cooler seats you can see comprise the rest of the stowage on my boat at this point in time; no livewell that is built-in. 13 gallon fuel tank and battery sit inside the center console, with about 1sq/ft more of floor space left over.

Mine is powered by an '88 Johnson 48 SPL that is turning a _(I'm pretty sure)_ 12.25x15 stainless prop. The prop has seen better days, for sure. With the girlfriend and plenty of drink, food, and gear for 2 days, we made a ~120 mile trip two weeks ago and burned 19 gallons of fuel total, for an average of a bit over 6 mpg's. The best power setting for cruise seems to be around 4k RPM, which has the boat running at ~28mph; WOT is at 5300 RPM and ~35 mph.

The boat handles *incredibly*, is complete fun to run, & goes through an honest 2'+ chop/wind swell like it isn't even there. You will have no regrets if you become one of the "HPS guys".


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Note: the Scarab-style droop-nose bow rail was damage from a PO and is *not* OEM...  ;D Not sure if I am going to keep the rail or not quite yet - if I do, that'll get straightened out. It does get in the way a bit when using a cast net or bringing a slimy one aboard.

Also, there are a couple more pics of mine at the HPS owners site I've started, linked below.

Last, a possible bargaining point if you haggle to buy one - check that transom! It seems that a large percentage of HPS'es have water ingress there and subsequent damage/rot. It may well be the only "weak point" of the whole boat. The current gen Razor Power Skiffs are *not* cored with balsa like the original HPS'es - Razor is an all-composite hull, same shape and everything else though, even down to the stainless bits - they use the same company that Hobie did.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like Razor is also going to have a 17'10" model out in January.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys much appreciate the information.

I live in Pinellas on the West coast of Florida.

I am still very much in the research stage of buying a boat and have started drawing up a short list.

If i go used it will likely be between, HPS, Dolphin skiff, Pangs 14 it 18.
If I go new Shipoke 14 and the Ankonas are top of my list.

I fish mostly in Upper Tampa Bay, but want to go outside on the beaches on good weather days for Tarpon occasionally.

I fish artificials but the ability to keep some livebait on board for Tarpon trips would be nice, but us certainly not an absolute necessity.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Every boat needs a livewell lol 
















































































Hope that helps

My console is 35 inches wide at the base (i believe, off the top of my head) and i still have 15 imches on either side to walk around, which is plenty.

In my line o work ive driven more boats than i care to remember
40 seahunter
42 hydrasport
52 intrepid
38 jupiter
39 contender
36 yellowfin
And much more, all triple or quad boats the 52 had 6 f350s..
Every actioncraft 
Maverick
Egret
Lake &bay
Etc

The hobie is one of the funnest, i dont know how, it just is.
I think its the relatively low gunnels and high floor that make you feel relatively high up plus the decent v that floats over 1-2 ft chop quite well plus the speed of my 70 trimmed out.
Maybe the lower hp ones are less fun, i dunno..
I like to go fast ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Instead of the West End how about South Andros? I have some nice waterfront land.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im down for some island hopping, always wanted to see the blue hole


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

You created a great boat Cut, I'd love to see it in person.
Maybe next time I am on the East Coast I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a plan Limey


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Mate, I am often over on the East Coast for work, and would love the chance to see one of these up close and personal.

I love the look and with what they are available for price wise I would have a good amount of money left in my budget to renovate and or repower if needed.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Limey... Here's a pic of the sport console version....not much storage....just the bow hatch and the console itself which has battery forward and 2- 6 gal tanks under the seat. The console is very comfortable and nice to drive from but when time comes for a repower I think i will switch to the flip-flop cooler seat for more storage and ease of moving about the boat. I also have a small transom mount TM which is okay but would prefer bow mount to better steer and balance the boat. Best of luck in your search, I think you will enjoy a HPS!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, these have really given me an idea of how the boat lays out.

I travel light and mostly fish alone in the Upper Tampa Bay area, but I want a boat that I can feel safe taking out on the beach for tarpon and crossing bay in less than ideal conditions.

I don't need a lot of storage, room for a half dozen rods and a couple of tackle boxes and a cooler. I'd like a small live well juts to keep a few baits or crabs in for Poon season.

Who is the guy on the West coast of Florida.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ken_, i think hes in the upper west coast, dont remember.


----------



## zonkel2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Limey, I have a HPS in south pinellas, Haven't been out in a couple months, All my boating freinds are working out of town or will not return till it cools down, LOL Bunch of wimps! But you are welcome to come down and check out the boat and make a run in the lower bay or johns pass to gulf. Semi retired so i'll try to send info in PM Thanks Bono


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Swampfire that would be great thanks.

I can stand the heat so I'm here year round. :

Will PM you my details

Thanks again.


----------

